# ISO Carrot soup



## Alix (Dec 14, 2005)

This is an offshoot of my grated carrot thread. I am interested in reading about your TNT carrot soups. Do you serve them cold? Hot? What flavouring do you put in them? Are they kid friendly or adult only? I've never attempted this so I would like to have some experienced folks guide me.

Thanks mish, I thought this deserved its own thread.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 14, 2005)

Alix
I love carrot and coriander soup.  Here's my recipe

1 tbsp vegetable oil
1 onion, sliced
1lb carrots, sliced
1 tsp ground coriander
2 pints vegetable stock
large bunch fresh coriander, roughly chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Heat the oil in a large pan and add the onions and the carrots. Cook for 3-4 minutes until starting to soften. Stir in the ground coriander and season well. Cook for 1 minute.  Add the vegetable stock and bring to the boil. Simmer until the vegetables are tender. Zuzz with a hand blender or in a blender until smooth. Reheat in a clean pan, stir in the fresh coriander and serve with granary bread.

YUM!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2005)

I c&p'd this one many months ago.  Haven't tried it yet, but it still sounds good.

*CHILLED CARROT SOUP WITH CUMIN AND LIME - merstarr* 

(Can be served cold, room temperature, or warm). 

2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 pounds carrots, peeled, chopped (about 5 cups) 
2 large leeks (white and pale green parts only), chopped (about 2 cups) 
1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
3 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper 
6 1/2 cups (or more) canned low-salt chicken broth 

8 tablespoons sour cream 

2 tablespoons fresh lime juice 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro 
2 teaspoons grated lime peel 

Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. Add carrots and leeks; sauté until leeks begin to soften but not brown, about 5 minutes. Add garlic; sauté 1 minute. Add cumin and crushed red pepper; sauté 30 seconds longer. Add 6 1/2 cups chicken broth. Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered until vegetables are very tender, about 35 minutes. 

Working in batches, puree soup in blender until smooth. Transfer soup to large bowl. Cool. Whisk in 6 tablespoons sour cream. Cover soup and refrigerate until cold, at least 4 hours or overnight. 

Stir lime juice into soup. Thin soup with more broth, if desired. Season with salt and pepper. Ladle into 4 bowls. Spoon 1/2 tablespoon sour cream atop each serving. Sprinkle with cilantro and lime peel.


----------



## mish (Dec 14, 2005)

Cool idea, Alix. These recipes look so good, I've saved them for the future.  We'll help you get thru those carrots, yet!


----------



## kyles (Dec 18, 2005)

I like carrot and ginger soup, no recipe exactly, but I finely chop some onions and saute til clear, add lots of grated ginger about two teaspoons, and a pile of finely chopped carrot, and then add vegetable stock (or chicken is fine) and cook until it's ready, about 20 minutes, then blitz it in the blender, I serve it hot, don't like cold soup!


----------



## Soma (Oct 11, 2012)

I came in here today looking for a carrot soup recipe too....

To some cooked carrot cubes, I would add chopped tomatoes and spices like cumin, cinnamon, cayenne, ginger, black pepper (I want it spicy hot to burn cold germs away). Lots of garlic, some fried onions, maybe celery.....will be making this tonight. Will post how it turns out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 11, 2012)

I like a creamy carrot and orange soup.

I do not use a real recipe.

In a large pot sweat a large chopped onion in butter until soft.  

Add a quart of good chicken stock and about two pounds of carrots sliced into coins.

Simmer until the carrots are soft.

Puree with an immersion blender or in small batches in a regular blender.

Add a the zest of two oranges and a cup of fresh orange juice. 

Add 1/2 to 1 cup of heavy cream.  

Add salt, pepper, and nutmeg to taste.

This is good hot or cold.  

Do not let the soup boil after the cream has been added.

If you are short of carrots you can add a potato cut into small pieces.

You can make the carrot puree ahead and finish the soup the next day.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like making my Carrot soup with Sweet Potatoes lol! Don't like carrots :P
Some of these recipes look really good, think I might try some and see if I can be converted!


----------



## merstar (Oct 11, 2012)

This is delicious. I increased the amounts of ground ginger and fresh ginger, plus I added some ground cardamom and curry powder:
CARROT SOUP WITH SPINACH CHIFFONADE
Carrot Soup with Spinach Chiffonade Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## merstar (Oct 11, 2012)

mudbug said:


> I c&p'd this one many months ago.  Haven't tried it yet, but it still sounds good.
> 
> *CHILLED CARROT SOUP WITH CUMIN AND LIME - merstarr*
> 
> ...



I posted that one quite awhile ago, and still haven't gotten around to trying it. There's never enough time!


----------



## DessertsByMemaw (Oct 11, 2012)

Whats the point in asking are they kid friendly?My babies eat whatever this cook puts in front of them.Discipline is not only a action but a lifestyle


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2012)

DessertsByMemaw said:


> Whats the point in asking are they kid friendly?My babies eat whatever this cook puts in front of them.Discipline is not only a action but a lifestyle


Kid friendly has nothing to do with discipline. It has to do with foods that may have too much spice or some other ingredient that might make it something you wouldn't want to serve your children. I like a lot of hot sauce in some of my soups, but I wouldn't serve it that way to a child. Some people include alcoholic beverages in their soups, but they wouldn't serve it to a child. That is what "kid friendly" means, not that the kids just won't want it.


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2012)

DessertsByMemaw said:


> Whats the point in asking are they kid friendly?My babies eat whatever this cook puts in front of them.Discipline is not only a action but a lifestyle



The point of asking if they were "kid friendly" is that children have more tastebuds than adults, and tend to be more hesitant about trying new and "weird" things. Since I posted this 7 years ago, my kids are now much older and willing to try nearly everything. 

I'm glad to hear your babies ate whatever you served. I'm less pleased that you assume my kids are undisciplined simply because of a two word descriptor in a request for information. Perhaps that was not your intent when you posted, but that was how it came across to me. My apologies if I misinterpreted your intent.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovely recipes, thanks guys


----------

